# Ducks



## xiaoman (Apr 30, 2016)

Ducks 
Shall I compare thee to a lovely parrot?
You are talkative; and you talk a lot!
You are strong-built with nice feather,
You walk elegantly with no fear, never.
Sometimes too thick are the clouds in the sky,
then it rains heavily like dogs and cats fly.
and your feathers are smooth and water proof,
so water on your back never get through.
And the hardest part you have are your bills,
you embarrass hens with your talking skills.
They help you look for food and stomping ground.
"We the first ones to know the spring!"You insist loud.
So long as you have your voice and  can sing,
Dear ducks, I 'll praise that you are the singing king!  


April 30, 2016 
After reading sonnet 18, Shakespeare. Roast duck is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## ned (May 3, 2016)

hello - I enjoyed your poem - has a certain naivety that I found charming and suits the poem well.

So long this will praise that you're the best food. - needs tidying for the final line
So long as they praise that you're the best food - maybe?

cheers
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (May 5, 2016)

xiaoman, I am charmed... a nice understated bite of humor in this tasty dish, seasoned with your fabulous, unpretentious style... ummm hmmm... a pleasure to this poet's palate....


----------



## escorial (May 10, 2016)

hidden and deep but the words felt almost comical...I found the juxtaposition very interesting


----------



## am_hammy (May 10, 2016)

I love the comparisons you made between the subject and animals. They were placed well and the poem had a nice flow. I enjoyed this a lot =)1


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 10, 2016)

Try using more puctuation, such as semicolons.

Ex: You are talkative; you talk a lot!


----------

